# Clé USB lente?



## John-B15 (5 Mai 2009)

Bonjour, 
j'ai fait récemment l'acquisition d'une clé USB Sandisk cruzer 16 Go au prix (fnac héhé) de 40 tandis que mon ami achetait une clé discount (fnac toujours) 16 Go, 25 , j'ai proposé à mon ami de faire un test et, à ma très grande surprise, j'ai mis 6 minutes pour transferer 1,2 Go sur ma clé et seulement 2 minutes sur la sienne, avous-vous une explication à cela, je trouve cela un peu décevant pour un produit si cher...


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Mai 2009)

Bonjour

La première question qui me vient à l'esprit, c'est de savoir quel est le format de la partition enregistrée sur ces clés.

En effet, par défaut c'est bien souvent le format FAT qui est utilisé pour une raison de compatibilité entre les différents OS, lequel est beaucoup plus lent sur Mac que le format HFS+ (format Apple natif).

Une clé un peu plus lente mais reformatée Apple risque d'être beaucoup plus rapide à l'usage.


Ensuite, la vitesse n'est pas tout. La fiabilité est aussi très importante : une bonne clé est avant tout une clé qui ne perd pas la mémoire et qui ne tombe pas en panne pas pour un oui ou pour un non. Et ça, ça se paye.


----------



## John-B15 (5 Mai 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> La première question qui me vient à l'esprit, c'est de savoir quel est le format de la partition enregistrée sur ces clés.
> 
> ...



Merci, bon pour tout avouer, je ne suis pas sûr de savoir reformater une clé moi meme...
De plus, si je dois tourner sur mac&Pc je suppose que je dois rester en FAT, non?
Sinon, il paraît que c'est une clé très fiable sans perte de donnée mais si enlevée "a l'arrache"...Les vendeurs, ils disent des trucs parfois


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Mai 2009)

Il est certain qu'en « arrachant » la clé sans l'avoir préalablement « démontée » (ou « éjectée »), on court le risque de perdre des données. Ce n'est pas un problème de fiabilité de la clé, mais la conséquence naturelle des mécanismes de mise en cache des données écrites sur les volumes.

En revanche, j'ai pu voir certaines clés passer l'arme à gauche à cause d'un geste trop précipité. Ce n'était pas seulement les dernières données écrites qui étaient perdue, mais toute la clé totalement irrécupérable et bonne pour la poubelle.

Il vaut donc mieux choisir un modèle robuste, électriquement et mécaniquement... Malheureusement on ne sait pas toujours trop à quelle marque faire confiance dans ces cas là.


----------



## r e m y (5 Mai 2009)

Récemment j'avais un souci avec une clé usb qui se montrait EXTREMEMENT lente en écriture. Le coupable a été identifié, il s'agissait de l'antivirus (qui visiblement n'aimait pas cette clé.... je n'avais jamais eu aucun pb avec aucune autre clé usb)

Une fois celui-ci désactivé, l'écriture sur la clé redevenait hyper rapide.

As-tu un antivirus actif sur ton Mac?


----------



## John-B15 (6 Mai 2009)

Oui, virus barrier X5 mais en général il est fermé...


----------



## r e m y (6 Mai 2009)

Désactives VirusBarrier pendant tes copies sur la clé USB (ou mets-le à jour car en principe, après les soucis que j'ai eu avec ma clé USB, Intego a corrigé le problème)


----------



## meilingibookg3 (7 Mai 2009)

et je n'ai pas d'anti-virus. Je pense que c'est sans doute le formatage en FAT32 qui ralentit le transfert de dossier... même constat avec mon DDE aussi formaté en FAT32... le formatage en HFS+, étant un formatage apple, est bien adapté... je confirme : j'ai un copain qui a un de ses DD formaté en HFS+


----------



## John-B15 (7 Mai 2009)

Comment faire pour passer en HFS+? Ca equivaut a Mac os etendu?


----------



## PA5CAL (7 Mai 2009)

John-B15 a dit:


> Comment faire pour passer en HFS+? Ca equivaut a Mac os etendu?


Oui, c'est cela même.

Bien entendu, le re-formatage par l'Utilitaire de disque fera disparaître tout le contenu de la clé. Penser à faire les sauvegardes nécessaires avant de procéder.


----------

